# Can someone tell me pullet or roo on these 3 bantams?



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

This is my son's approx 13 wk old Golden Sebright Chicken Little. Can anyone help me with the sex?




























The first 3 pics are of his other Golden Sebright Sunny. Male or female? The last pic is of Sunny and Chicken Little together.















Would we be correct in assuming, Donnie is a roo? We've been told it is a Mottled Japanese Bantam. Also shown in pic with first Sebright.

Thanks in Advance!!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gold ones are pullets. Not positive on the last.


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

The 2nd one laid an egg yesterday so the chick answered the question for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

